# need help - accent wall colors



## Meenie50 (Feb 15, 2012)

My husband and I just bought a house. Of course it has all white walls and they need painting. 
When you enter the house from the front door, you see a small living room to the left. The wall in front of you goes from the living room through a small hallway. 
then you turn left and you're in the larger family room. 
directly in front of you (across the room) is the glass door opening onto a sunporch. 
To your right is the family room, to your left is the kitchen. The wall on your left is half a wall with the upper area open into the eat-in area of the kitchen. 
What we're thinking is to have that wall that you face when you come in the front door painted a sage green. 
Then when you turn the corner into the kitchen/family room area, to have that half wall (now on your left) continue with the sage color and the family room wall across from it (on your right) to also be sage green. 
Then inside the kitchen have the wall across from the half open wall painted a light claret or blush wine color for a pop of more vibrant color 
the rest of the walls would be an eggshell or off white or cream. 
Any suggestions on this idea? 

We also thought perhaps making the halfwall a light gray. 

With so much open to other areas, we're unsure of how to proceed. 
We'd appreciate any suggestions!  

Thanks! 
Meenie:wink:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I recommend finding a decorator who can come and look at the space. getting color help from a paragraph on line is kind of.. well.. you know.


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

Ill give this one steadfast rule of mine for accent walls, which can be summed up as "respect the architecture."

Accent walls should start and end at architectural lines that make sense, taking into account the layout, wall angles, bulkheads, etc.

Usually with open concept spaces, an accent wall should flow throughout the space, like on one complete side wall. 

Some rooms look good with an accent , and some don't.

I guess what I am saying is that we need a picture to help you:jester:


----------



## Meenie50 (Feb 15, 2012)

ARC Painting said:


> Ill give this one steadfast rule of mine for accent walls, which can be summed up as "respect the architecture."
> <snip>
> I guess what I am saying is that we need a picture to help you:jester:


I understand - it's hard to try and explain the look and shape of the walls. I'll try and get a picture tomorrow


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Meenie50 said:


> I understand - it's hard to try and explain the look and shape of the walls. I'll try and get a picture tomorrow


And a floorplan too?

I also think you should think about working with a color consultant, interior designer or decorator. You will enjoy the experience. Interior designers will open doors in ways you cannot to all kinds of resources. Those of us trained as color consultants live and breathe color. Most of my color consulting clients are interior designers or architects. I don't get into working through material and furniture selections.


----------



## Meenie50 (Feb 15, 2012)

sdsester said:


> And a floorplan too?
> 
> I also think you should think about working with a color consultant, interior designer or decorator. You will enjoy the experience. Interior designers will open doors in ways you cannot to all kinds of resources. Those of us trained as color consultants live and breathe color. Most of my color consulting clients are interior designers or architects. I don't get into working through material and furniture selections.


After just buying a house and selling another house, relocating to another state, having rent for 10 months while our house sold and pay on both places, I don't really think I can afford an interior designer.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Meenie50 said:


> After just buying a house and selling another house, relocating to another state, having rent for 10 months while our house sold and pay on both places, I don't really think I can afford an interior designer.


Most work primarily off commissions on things they buy for you wholesale. So if retail window treatment, furniture, flooring, etc. purchases are in your future you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Meenie50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, I have pictures!!!  

Picture 1 is a view from the Family Room looking into the eat-in area of the kitchen. 
We're thinking of painting the back wall of the kitchen something like Moroccan Spice ( a muted red). And the white wall below the bar, some sort of sage green
Picture #1:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/americandreams/6991393763/in/photostream

Then in picture 2 - the wall from the Living room that turns the corner and flows into the little wall under the bar also sage green. It flows all the way from the Living room around and under that little bar. 
Picture #2: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/americandreams/6845277842/in/photostream

The other walls I'm not so sure about, but don't want WHITE! Not egg shell, or beige, or off white, or any version of white, lol. HELP!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's hard for me to comment on accent walls, as i am not a big fan of accent walls.
I much more prefer the same family of paint in subtle changes in color.
The lamp hanging beyond the half wall is that the dining room?

Have you thought about opening the hallway wall to the kitchen -- with at least a 5 to 6 foot opening. 
It would bother me to walk down that long hall to get to
and then swing around the half wall to enter the kitchen.

If you made a 5 foot opening for instance, you could use interior french
doors, they look wonderfull as you can close them off or have them
open either on the kitchen side or the hallway side.

It's just a thought, lovely home from what we can see from the two
photos.


----------

